# [H] [PvE-Nethersturm] Raidgilde "Aurora" sucht



## Arashani (22. Februar 2008)

Die Raidgilde "Aurora" ( http://www.aurora-nethersturm.de ) auf dem Server EU-Nethersturm (Fraktion: Horde) sucht aktive Mitstreiter, die mit uns den Raidcontent von BC erschliessen wollen. 



_Bisheriger Raidstatus: (Stand 24.4.)_

Kara: clear 
ZA: clear 
Gruul: clear
Maggi: clear 
SSC: Lurker, Hydross, Morogrim
TK: Void, Solarian, Alar
Hyjal: Winterchill
BT: - 

Unsere Raidzeiten sind: Mo, Mi und Do von 19 bis ~22 Uhr und Sonntags von 17 bis ~22 Uhr (Wenn alle Zeit haben kann es auch bis 23 Uhr gehen.)



_Zur Verstärkung unserer Reihen suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:_ (Stand 24.4.)

Druide (Eule) 
Paladin (Heilig, Vergelter) 
Hexer

Andere Klassen suchen wir nicht mehr explizit, aber ihr könnt gerne versuchen, uns von euren Vorzügen zu überzeugen und eine Initiativbewerbung einreichen.



_Was wir von euch erwarten:_ 

- Mindestalter 20 Jahre (über Abweichungen lässt sich gesondert diskutieren, wenn eine gewisse geistige Reife zu erkennen ist.) 
- Du sollst Raiden als eine Erfahrung und Herausforderung sehen - Das gemeinsame Raiden in netter Gesellschaft steht im Vordergrund, Erfolge sind uns wichtig, Items sind nur der Bonus! 
- Wir erwarten Motivation und Raidaktivität, 2-3 Raidteilnahmen pro Woche sind gewünscht. (Natürlich wissen wir, dass es mal eine Phase geben kann in der man keine Zeit hat, dies ist aber mit entsprechender Abmeldung im Forum kein Problem.) 
- Alle raidbedingten Nebenwirkungen sollten dir kein Dorn im Auge sein: Vorbereitung (Food, Tränke usw. besorgen), Repkosten sollten dich nicht stören. 
- Du beherrscht deinen Charakter und er beherrscht nicht dich. Ausserdem solltest du mit deinem Char zufrieden sein und nicht alle paar Tage über Klassen- oder Skillungswechsel nachdenken. 
- Dein Equipment muss zeigen das du bereits vor Aurora daran interessiert warst deinen Charakter zu verbessern und bereits Erfahrung in Raidinstanzen gesammelt hast. 
- TS und eine möglichst piepsige Stimme dazu sind Pflicht - ok über die Stimme lassen wir mit uns reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nicht aber über das vorhanden sein von TS (hören + sprechen). 
- Du besitzt alle wichtigen Raid-Addons (wie Omen). 
- Ein stabile Internetanbindung und ein funktionierender Rechner (technische Defekte sind damit nicht gemeint, diese können immer auftreten) sollten vorhanden sein. 
- Erzähle uns in deiner Bewerbung, warum du zu uns möchtest und wer du bist und was deine Erfahrungen sind, eine Bewerbungsvorlage findest du in unserem Forum! 



_Hinweis: _

Solltet ihr eine Gilde als eure Heimat bezeichnen, die ihr nicht verlassen möchtet, die aber aufgrund ihrer Größe keine 25er Raids durchführen kann oder möchte, so könnt ihr euch bei uns als externes Raidmitglied bewerben! Wir möchten aber darauf hinweisen, dass wir dann von Euch für die 25er Raids Loyalität verlangen und ihr solltet dann nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen, 25er Raids führt ihr dann nur mit uns durch, dafür bekommt ihr von uns auch die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie die gildeninternen Mitglieder! 



Wenn ihr euch nun angesprochen fühlt, so schaut auf unserer Homepage vorbei und bewerbt euch bei uns!

Homepage: http://www.aurora-nethersturm.de


----------



## Arashani (24. Februar 2008)

/bump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arashani (25. Februar 2008)

/bump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arashani (2. März 2008)

/bump

Langsam füllen sich alle Slots, aber wie so oft ist bei den Heilern noch viel Bedarf.


----------



## Arashani (5. März 2008)

/bumpidibump

Und Maulgar down, siehe News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arashani (23. März 2008)

/bump


----------



## Arashani (29. März 2008)

/bump


----------



## simion (29. März 2008)

öhm ist dieser Thread als dein persönlicher spam Thread gedacht oder was soll das?


----------



## Arashani (13. April 2008)

seit wann darf man nicht mehr bumpen?!

/bump


----------

